# Broadband and Astro in Penang



## Scrasey2 (Jan 18, 2011)

We have finally found ourselves an apartment - just waiting to hear if our rental offer has been accepted.

Please can anyone advice on the best Broadband package - high speed is a must.

Also, is Astro HD (Byond) available in Penang now?

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. My understanding (at least 6 months ago) is that the only provider for broadband in the home is TM that also provides the land line. They have different packages based on line speed but your choice may be limited by the available lines. For example, where we live only a 1 mb line was free even though TM offers up to 4 mb packages. Being in a modern apartment should provide better line speeds I would hope.

Mark


----------

